# Baby skin color?



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Do red babies have bluish skin or does it start out obviously red? I have one baby, I know pics would help but I am not home just right now....anyways this baby I thought was blue until this morning when out of the little starting pin feathers is coming bits of red feathers. Based on his/her parents it could be red or blue either way. His skin in blue, but the feathers look red to me....sooo do baby red birds have bluish skin sometimes or all the time, or never?


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Well the answer is YES! A red baby can have bluish skin. And also a blue check male and a white female can have a red baby! I love pigeon genetics! Will post pics soon, waiting till he is a bit more feathered up.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

You can't really tell the exact colour they will be until they're about 4-5 weeks old. Even when they have fully feathered, the colour sometimes changes different shades or tones. 

But yeah pigeon genetics are cool  I've seen a pure black male and pure white female produce a half white half brown baby lol


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Kimberly_CA said:


> Well the answer is YES! A red baby can have bluish skin. And also a blue check male and a white female can have a red baby! I love pigeon genetics! Will post pics soon, waiting till he is a bit more feathered up.


That means the female is probably recessive white, and is secrely actually red. Also means it's a sex-linked mating. So all the sons will be red (with blue flecks in the tail) and all the daughters will be blue


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes this baby was planned from the start  I had this one female (only had one pigeon and can't have many more) all white with just a couple tiny red flecks. I talked to Bill I think it was.....he told me (or whoever it was, thanks again!) to pair her with a blue non grizzle male if I wanted colorful babies of either color. He also told me about the color/genders tho I am still a little confused on that but I get it pretty much......

The dad is a dark blue check with quite a bit of bronzing all over the wings. 

Hey is this what you mean? I had a bird like you described Mary....










Gurbir... sounds like a pretty family!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I didn't know the hen was a grizzle. But either way, since she's red it's still sex-linked.

The bird in the picture looks like a mosaic. Possibly dark red check grizzle with the black tail feather.


----------



## pigeonboy14 (Feb 13, 2011)

a friend gave me a pair of blue bars. They are curently raising their first clutch. the youngsters are well pined and are starting to show thier color. one is looking to be a very colorful red and white splash, the other is going to be either a red bar or red check. can someone explain? i do not know the background of the blue bars but i did not know they could carey so much red.
thanks


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

pigeonboy14 said:


> a friend gave me a pair of blue bars. They are curently raising their first clutch. the youngsters are well pined and are starting to show thier color. one is looking to be a very colorful red and white splash, the other is going to be either a red bar or red check. can someone explain? i do not know the background of the blue bars but i did not know they could carey so much red.
> thanks


*Each of the blue birds are carring the recessive red gene and have pass it to the young. There is a very good chance that the young will lose some of the red as they moult (reversion to white). The process of reversion,is associated with the reduced pigment reservoirs of recessive red pigeons, it is call Acromatosis. You must also understand that recessive red is a modifier that hides blue, but in order for the bird to show the recessive red it must get two recessive red genes one from each blue parent. I hope that you are not confuse. Now I must ask you is this pair of birds in a breeding cage where no other birds can mate with the hen?* GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The only ways two blues can make "reds" are if:
- They are both carrying recessive red
- They are both carrying recessive opal
- The hen was bred by a different male accidentally, either in your loft, or prior to you getting them (sperm _can_ stay in a bird's system for 3 weeks, although it doesn't work very well past a few days).

Another thought:
- If the "red" you are seeing is actually bronze. Indigo and dominant opal rule out since they would show in the parents, unless of course the hen was caught by another male. Bronze isn't very bright usually, so I doubt that is it, if the babies are very red looking.


----------



## pigeonboy14 (Feb 13, 2011)

i realy apriciate the information. i am 14 years old and am just getting started. my dad raised pigeons years ago but never had this happen all the birds in my loft are blue checks and blue bars they where giving to me so i dont know the history in color. they had been in the loft for well over a month before the pair layed. so i am pretty comfedent. we went back and looked at the pair real hard last night and we are seeing a light tent of bronze in the males wing feathers. but i am realy excited. it is obvious one of the birds is going to be mostley white with lots of red splash the other as i said is going to be and abious red check or bar. agin thank you for the info. i hope to later on post pictures in a week or so.


----------



## Jimbo113 (Mar 17, 2011)

Pigeonboy, good to see you and your Pa and sister today. I hope you enjoy the racing homers and I KNOW you will love the roller pairs I have picked out for you.
See Y'all Saturday.
Jimbo


----------



## pigeonpotato (6 mo ago)

These two were supposed to be female and well that is not the case. Any idea what colour the babies will be? Any chance of being solid black like dad?


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, what are those babies laying on it looks filthy they are laying in wet pigeon ****, have you ever heard of a pigeon nest bowl??? that is how you raise sick young birds


----------



## pigeonpotato (6 mo ago)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi, what are those babies laying on it looks filthy they are laying in wet pigeon ****, have you ever heard of a pigeon nest bowl??? that is how you raise sick young birds


it is a cat bed with a pee pad on and they are not actually laying in any poop and no i have not as i do not breed birds as these two were supposed to be females as both breeders assured me they were so this wouldnt happen as i live in an apartment and cant have this so they are going to pigeon sanctuary!


----------

